# Does my Intel Pentium 4 2.4Ghz processor support SSE2?



## bel_ami_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm thinking about buying Adobe Premiere Elements 3. Adobe's web site says one of the system requirements is "Intel Pentium 4 (or compatible) 1.3GHz processor with SSE2 support". 

I have a Intel Pentium 4, 2.4Ghz processor. Where do I find out whether this supports the SSE2 Adobe have stipulated? 

My pc spec meets all the other requirements, its just the SSE bit I'm not sure about. I don't want to spend £65 only to find the program won't work on my pc. 

Appreciate your help.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes, all P4's support SSE2.


----------



## bel_ami_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you. :smile:


----------

